# What kind of silencer



## Bgatlin (Mar 7, 2010)

Can anyone tell me what kind of silencer this is?


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

kinda looks like a big gun


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

the thing on the end doesnt look like a silencer, just an end cap... ????


----------

